
Delta Innovation Class - charlieirish
http://www.deltainnovationclass.com/
======
charlieirish
Intro Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_-1LPRMD_4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_-1LPRMD_4)
In Action Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCj8q0gxmBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCj8q0gxmBQ)

